# Has anyone experienced discolouration with ONR?



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

A complete long shot, but I've noticed some slight patchiness and discolouration on my bonet that I don't beleive was there when I first bought the car (confirmed by a picture I've just checked that I posted on here)

I've washed the car with ONR a few times now, using 2 capfuls in a 1L spray and 2 capfuls then in a 10L bucket before drying with an mf towel, which I don't beleive is too strong?

Unfortunately I couldn't get a snap of the discolouration as it didn't really come across in the photos I took, so I'll try and grab a decent photo tomorrow if possible.

I have only used ONR and CarLack since I got the car, so I'm figuring it was one of those? The last time I washed it I was in a huge rush (was best man at a wedding and had to drive the groom, so gave it a quick wash when I got up) and as a result don't think I dried the car particularly well, but could a fairly weak ONR solution cause discolouration like that?

Thanks


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Oh by the way, I don't think it's just a mark on the bonet, my dad helped me quickly wash it earlier using shampoo/2bm for the first time, then he gave it a really good polish with AutoGlym, and the same discolouration was there


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I use ONR a lot and have never had discolouration, and I can't see how ONR could cause it to be honest. It doesn't contain anything damaging to paint etc. Perhaps a fault with the clearcoat? Or perhaps a shadow?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

MirfieldMat said:


> It doesn't contain anything damaging to paint..


+1

Considering the dilutions that you're using, if it was able to do that kind of
damage, the bottle with the neat stuff would be covered in hazard warnings
and you would need gloves to handle the dilute!

How did you prepare the paint for the CarLack? Also, what was the ambient
temperature when you applied it? There's all sorts of possibilities, but you can
definitely rule out ONR as its cause.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

How old is the car? Could it be where some smart repairs have been done on stone chips?


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies, good to know it's not the ONR! Not sure what has caused it mind, will try a 'full' clean on the weekend using a hose and some Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss (or BTBM which I've just bought too) and see if it makes any difference.

@ pete - I just did a very good/thorough clean using ONR, I only had the car for a week or two and the guy who I bought it from kept it in fantastic condition, so it didn't need a lot.

@ scratcher - 5 years old, but I'd say no, the car etc was sold as in 'showroom condition' and honestly looks as if it was taken very good care of.


----------



## Fortkuis (Jun 19, 2012)

I have never used ONR, but recently, we speak about something like this in a spanish forum. You can look the pictures:



















Did it rain that day? 
In this case, that was exactly what happened and the guys suggested that was probably due to the fact that the ONR is water based. So that does not happen again, guys recommended use a silicone-based dressing.

That's all. I hope to help you.
Regards


----------

